# Adobe Air

## reMod

Hallo,

wie kann ich unter Gentoo Adobe Air nutzen? Gibt's dafür schon ein eBuild?

Vielen Dank

----------

## franzf

Bitte selber suchen:

Google -> adobe air gentoo -> Gibts Anleitungen

Für Ebuilds gehst du in den Gentoo-Bugzilla (bugs.gentoo.org), und suchst nach "adobe air", da gibt es auch ebuilds. Kann aber nicht sagen, wie gut das geht, die ebuilds sind auch schon etwas älter. Aber da könntest du ja selber Hand anlegen (guter Einstieg, um mit der Gentoo-Paketverwaltung intimer zu werden).

----------

